

Do you use code completion and to what extent? - Edmond


======
ghostdiver
Back in the days of good old Delphi IDE I found some cool addon which had some
very cool feature. It was using machine learning to detect some repetitive
actions. Like when I get code:

    
    
      var poo = 
        [1,
         2,
         3,
         4];
    

and I start changing 1 to '1', 2 -> '2', then the addon all of sudden suggest
me completion of other two cells.

It was amazing, too bad this feature did not come back in any of modern IDEs.

I love IntelliJ autocompletion while writing Java code, it increases my
productivity so much that I can't imagine coding without it, however it could
be better, always:)

------
Edmond
We are planning to start work on implementing code-completion and intellisense
but would like to get a feel for how useful the average dev finds this much
revered IDE feature.

Do you have ideas for better ways it could be implemented beyond the current
approach (which is really a holdover from an earlier era)?

~~~
3825
you mean like typing prop and hitting tab?

~~~
Edmond
yep along those lines...basically the stuff in eclipse, netbeans, visual
studio...etc

------
bennyg
Code completion is a godsend.

